# where to look?



## north alabama fish (Sep 28, 2011)

im going to be in fort morgan this weekend fishing.where do i need to look for flounder.not looking for specific spots just what kind of areas.beach,the bay where.i not real expirinced in the salt water world but trying to learn


----------



## Adicted2Fishn (Oct 4, 2007)

In the water...  lol, not really sure in that area... but there are plenty of people on here that should be able to help out... good luck...


----------



## north alabama fish (Sep 28, 2011)

thanks for all the help.if yo come to north ala. look me up and i'm sure to return the favor.in other words,you'll get the same help as i did.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Are you gonna be in a boat or wading?


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

With the forecast for N.Wind at 15-20 this weekend the only place on FT.Morgan is going to be the Gulf Beach


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Flounder9.75 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> With the forecast for N.Wind at 15-20 this weekend the only place on FT.Morgan is going to be the Gulf Beach


Thats what I was thinking. Gonna be kinda limited.


----------



## DanielBArck (Feb 19, 2008)

Need a little bit more information about your equipment and how you plan to access. i.e. wading or in a boat. If you are going to be gigging for the first time it's going to take some advance preparations, and usually more than you can just throw together in a days time. But, if your going out for your first couple of times in a new area, I have found it best to look for shallow grass beds close to moving, deeper water that have kind of a mixed sand/mud bottom. Look for the flounder laying in the bare exposed areas close to the grass. If you are going to get a light, get one that is submersible. This makes it easier to see under water when the wind is creating ripples on the surface. Anyway, this is just a few general tips. Good luck, and watch out for the stingrays if you are wading especially if you have kids with ya.


----------



## north alabama fish (Sep 28, 2011)

thanks for the advice.didnt get to go wading but maybe next trip.north wind was rough.


----------



## mullet slayer (Aug 5, 2009)

Like others have alluded to, ambience, tide conditions, specific windows etc.. dictate greatly on ones success; while wading it's almost compounded IMO.. on the gulf side or bay. That said, in the bay there's only a few miles of non-seawall to wade in, especially on the peninsula. The honey-holes I like to gig are at the mouth of the bayous when the bait fish are leaving these micro-estuaries. At times when you are on top of them you can't even gig w/out seeing a few leave their beds, they are that stacked(you literally need to re-comb the area twice). Only problem for the non-indigenous is that most of the boat ramps to these are on private/vacant properties. Anyway, sorry I'm a lil' late to your post.


----------



## smooth seas (Feb 23, 2010)

i went 2 nights ago and couldn't see the bottom at ankle deep. Ive not seen a flounder in 3 weeks, This colder weather has pushed them out in the gulf. I have been all over the choctawhatchee bay and near the intercoastal at FWB. Im getting my bow out, oct.22 starts for me.


----------

